
Jeffrey Epstein Gave $850k to MIT, and Administrators Knew - Dangeranger
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/10/business/mit-jeffrey-epstein-joi-ito.html
======
WaitWaitWha
Are there any studies on the ethical and moral presumptions in taking
miscreants' money? Is it required to shun miscreants? Is it an approval of
miscreant actions if the money is taken?

Is it that the miscreant may come back and say "this is why I do it, so I can
give.."? Would a simple public disclaimer "we not only not condone, we
vehemently oppose ..." at time of donation resolve this? What makes taking
with a disclaimer hypocritical?

If you were dying of liver cancer, knowing a a new liver would save you, and a
murderous dictator walked up and said, here is my matching liver, would you
take it?

~~~
wufufufu
If you take $1M and don't do what the donor asks, I'm guessing word spreads
and other would-be-donors know not to donate to you.

How do you determine as an outsider the difference between a donation with an
ask and a "no strings attached" donation?

Why didn't he donate anonymously?

